# VERY sad lonely rabbit...



## Honey&Minstrelxxx (Apr 26, 2011)

So.. my bunny Minstrel got put down yesterday and left his partner Honey behind... she seems ok.. although she seems to sleep alot more.. she's happy and bouncy when I go out to see her in her hutch but when she goes into the run she kind of looks around confused. She's still eating and drinking normally and we bring her into the house to play every night.
Most websites say to leave the body of the deceased rabbit with his companion for a few hours but we didn't bring him home because I honestly couldn't bring myself to see him dead  and the vet told us to leave her for a while to see how she is and let her grieve then consider a new rabbit of the same age.
Do you guys have any tips on how to make her feel as happy as I can, even when I'm not around (I'm VERY busy during the week.. the max I can spend with her is 3 hours tops.. school.. homework)
Thanks!!:biggrin:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 26, 2011)

So sorry you lost Minstrel. We always have plenty of toys and things to tear up for our bunnies, plus, with 8 no one feels alone.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 26, 2011)

My rabbit Korr lost his bondmate Penelope last may. She got sick suddenly and was euthanized. He was heartbroken and depressed for about 2 weeks after. He was eating, but not as much as he normally did and spent a lot of time looking out the window. While he did run around when I let him out, it wasn't the same.
I did get another rabbit for him (Amelia) and he did take to her easily. I got her about 6 weeks after Penelope died. He really seemed to perk up with her and the get along really well. 

I would hold off on getting another rabbit for at least a few weeks. Rabbits do grieve and if you bring another one home too soon they might resent the new rabbit which could make bonding harder. 
The age, breed and even sex don't matter as much as the personalty of the rabbits. Korr is 5.5 years old and Amelia almost 1.5. This does mean that they could be issues later on as he gets older, but you never know what could happen and a good bond is the important thing. 
You can try putting a stuffed rabbit in the cage. If you have a blanket or something with the other rabbits smell, try putting that in the cage as well so at least there is the scent there. 
It is really time that will help. Make sure she is eating and drinking and give her some foods that she will eat to encourage her to keep eating. You don't need more issues with her not eating.


----------



## Honey&Minstrelxxx (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks  I'll try a blanket or stuffed rabbit - we have one that looks EXACTLY like him  :brownbunny


----------



## Bunny parents (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope Honey will feel better soon. I'm sure with your love and care, no matter how much time you can spend with her, she will be fully happy once again. 
:hug2:


----------



## Honey&Minstrelxxx (Apr 28, 2011)

Aww thanks  I've got a stuffed rabbit in with her and the blanket Minstrel used in his carry box. The only thing is that she's ACTUALLY using the stuffed rabbit like a real one.. I feel like I'm teasing her  It looks exactly like Minstrel and she's liking it and cuddling into it and probably wondering why it won't move.. any ideas?


----------



## tamsin (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, it's horrible to see a bun upset. 

I wouldn't hold off if you are considering a new partner. In general I've found that rabbits pair up very well after a loss. I agree rabbit's definitely 'grieve' ie become depressed, go off food etc. but I don't think they think 'it would be wrong for me to make a new friend so soon after a loss' that feeling of guilt about being happy after losing someone or feeling like your replacing a friend is a human thing.

Do you have anywhere near you that does meetings with potential partners? That way you can let her behaviour decide for you


----------



## Honey&Minstrelxxx (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Tasmin! Yes, I emailed the woman at the rescue place I got her from and she seems to remember them well (after about 5 years) and she also suggested to get her a new partner..


----------



## pla725 (Apr 30, 2011)

When one of my rabbits lost his or her partner I did give them time to grieve. Sawyer showed interest in Maddie within a few days of losing Smitten. I did wait awhile to formally bond them. I did however put their pens close together until I felt they were ready for bonding. It was about two months. When Smitten lost her first partner I also waited and then slowly introduced her to Sawyer. They were quickly bonded. I've done the second partner thing a few times. It seems easier to bond the second time around.


----------

